# Need some input



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I am going to try something today and need some help. I am going to cast a pen blank with the 2cool logo inbeded in it. Do I need to put the logo on the top part of the pen and my name on the bottom part or vice a versa? I can't get both of them on just one end. The logo would be too small.

Also should I paint the tubes black or yellow or just leave them the brass color they are?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I think black would make the logo look the best. I think if you just left them the brass color it would be hard to see the logo.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Thats what I was thinking too. But what about the logo top or bottom ?


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

black....logo at the top is my opinion.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

I agree on the black, i would also think the logo on the top. since you grasp a pen on the bottom, you won't get finger prints all over it.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I'd go with black, or very dark, and logo on top.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

So far looks like logo at the top. Great now I get to go buy me a powder coating system









Logo top and name on bottom. Black tubes.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

I wonder if the powder paint used on jig heads with a fluidized bed would work?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

OK black is not going to work, Yellow for 2cool works good. You can see the logo with yellow.I have one set up and setting now so we will see if its going to work. I may have to get a pressure pot to get rid of all the bubbles. I did what I could but will just have to wait and see.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

are you going for most expensive slimline pen ever?

new saw, new powder coater, new pressure pot


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

No but I am getting my shop set up :slimer:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> are you going for most expensive slimline pen ever?
> 
> new saw, new powder coater, new pressure pot


just another day in the vortex

you forgot the new bandsaw LOL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I got them poured but I may have another problem seems like the poly I have is too old. It has turned a little yellow but still clear. I am going to let it sit till tomorrow afternoon and take it out of the mold and see what it looks like. Maybe after I turn it down it will clear up more. SHouldn't bother the 2cool pen cause it is going to look a little yellow anyhow because of the yellow tube.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

What is a "Pressure Pot"


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Bobby, please post some pics. I'm unsure of what you are describing and would love to see your idea. Sounds like you are pouring the pen blanks our of some kind of plastic and putting a logo in it?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Thats what I was doing but I think my liquid plastic is too old. The plastic didn't stick to the tubes for some reason so I have ordered some different type of casting resin.Should be here this week sometime or Monday. Also the plastic was very weak.

The pen would have the Logo on the top part of the pen embeded into the plastic. On the bottom of the pen would be the board name of the person that ordered the pen. Like this one was going to have my name on it since I ordered it.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

what about using epoxy resin from West Marine? I understand that it stays very clear after hardening.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I have tried that before on some other castings and it doesn't clear up when hard.Has a tint to it sometimes its a purple tint then other times its yellow tint.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Tried fiberglass resin? They do have a clear version for top coats. Not too expensive.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I think even if it discolors a little it won't be that big of a problem cause I am cutting it down to almost nothing over the logo. We are talking less than 1/8th inch left after turning down.

I think one of my problems today was the paint on the tubes didn't hold up and broke loose from the tube. I have another ideal to try on the next ones. I got to get some tubes on order now. I keep using them up.


----------



## small bites (Jun 13, 2004)

Maybe one of the rod building guys have something that they do that could be of help. I just like to read about y'alls projects. Its really interesting.

sb:>


----------

